# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  فساتين جزائــرية منزليــة

## دليلة

e5766dba35.jpg


NdF08452.jpg


VJ372426.jpg

QoU72427.jpg

dxW71314.jpg

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هلا دليله يسلمو شي روعه ,,*

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا دليلة 
ككثير روعة

----------


## دليلة

اهلا وسهلا فيك صديقة انتي والعزام  شرفني مروركم

----------


## بسمه

حلوه الأناقه داخل المنزل .. مشكوره دليلة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

يسلموووووو دليله 

كتير حلوين الفساتين

----------


## دموع الغصون

حلوين كتير فساتين عمليه وجميله بموديلات مريحه جداً 
الله يعطيكِ ألف عافية

----------

